# Professional Pet Photos



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Every few months PetCo (where we do Sonic and Aries training) has Pet Photographers come in. The last time they were there, we took Sonic and Aries in to get their "brother/sister" photos taken (okay, so these dogs REALLY are my kids!! :biggrin1. I know how much we love pictures here and I, of course, think my two are some of the happiest/cutest dogs ever so I wanted to share with you all..


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

I love the photos!! I was not expecting them to be so well done TBH... I got Santa photos with my cats one year and it wasn't that good. The photographer captured some nice poses!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Too Cute!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Great! I especially love the last one.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What lovely pictures of your cuties!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

SO CUTE!!!


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Adorable! I can't believe how well they pose together! Much better than many a small child


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Send that photographer to my Petco store, will ya??? Great shots!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww..those turned out fantastic!! Two adorable pups you have there!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL !!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

really beautiful, the two little buddys, I like the first side-by-side pose!


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I was really impressed with this photographer too. Trust me, it took awhile to get them to pose side by side and together with out trying to play with each other (Sonic was just over a year and Aries was around 8 months), but she was patient with them and kept taking pictures until we got the ones we wanted and more. The photographer ended up having us put her on her leash and she edited the leash out of the final photos. The only disadvantage was the amount of time before we got the pictures (a month and a half, maybe a little longer). 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Very cute pictures!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I love these pictures! They are both adorable and look as happy as can be.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

These are beautiful - wish they would come to my Petco !


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

So fabulous! You got a couple of cuties, for sure!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

SOOO SWEET


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Just curious, but how many shots did that photographer have to take? Do your guys always hold still like that, or were there many more where they are squirmy and blurry? Your dogs seem so well behaved, they look like professional models, not to mention adorably cute and happy! 
-- Eileen


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Doh, you just answered my question. :-D


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Beautiful photos.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great photos!! I wish I could get my guys to stay still for that!


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

Cute pics!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, those are really great photos! For results like that, I'd say the wait was worth it. I need to check our PetCo to see if they offer that. Had Augie's taken once at a gathering where they had a photographer. She parked him, a mostly black dog, in front of a mostly black background. Was so disappointed - I had better photos of him that I had taken at home. Your photographer did a fantastic job!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

There's a lady on Facebook that will paint your pet from a photo. I really would love to do that if I can get a real good pic of Quincy when he's a little older. Will have to check around to see who does pet pics around here.
Here's the link to the woman who does the painting from photos. She's very good!
http://www.facebook.com/hopelaneportraits


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

I really like the idea of having a painting made from a picture.. I will have to run it by my husband.. My sister sent me a link the other day where they make a stuffed animal replica of your pet from a photograph.. I've been looking into that too (I will have too dig through my emails for that link..)


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I think Suzi (sp?) on this forum does paintings from photos also.


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Such happy little faces!!! Love them!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Great shots! Cuties! I keep on being pleasantly surprised by PetCo, and I work for their competitor. Too bad their benefits are aweful.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Fabulous!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What adorable little munchkins you have! Your photographer did a fantastic job!


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

They are great! Your pups are adorable!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Those are really great!


----------

